# Why do you do it?



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

What makes you want to lose the extra weight? Or tighten the abs? What makes you pound the pavement and lift the weights and sweat and grunt and heave?


----------



## Wattage (Jul 11, 2006)

There are a lot of reasons that motivate me to go to the gym and stay active... namely:

1. Let's face it, we're all vain in some way. I enjoy looking good, hands down.

2. I feel better. When I don't go, my back hurts, I don't sleep as well, I just generally don't have as much energy.

3. It would be kinda hypocritical (IMO) for me to be in the field of fitness and be out of shape myself. Not that I am trying to offend anyone, but I think it's tacky when you are a personal trainer and you're out of shape (yes I actually know trainers who are more than a few pounds overweight...)

4. I enjoy the challenge. Whenever I run further, lift more or do more reps, it's like a mini-accomplishment each day. These help boost my self-esteem, relieve some stress and it makes me feel great!

5. Last but not least, fitness is my hobby and my passion. I have been in sport since the age of 3. Life is just much more fun when you are active


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 11, 2006)

If I am totally honest, it's because being at the weight I am, I can't wear all the clothes I want to - I LOVE fashion, but I can't buy designer clothes etc. because they won't fit me or they won't look as good on me as they would a slimmer person. Obviously that's not the only reason, because my confidence has suffered greatly due to my weight and so many other things branch off from confidence: finding it hard to make friends, being quiet and not speaking up! Then, it's terrible that this is at the bottom but my health. I hate getting tired just walking a short distance esp. when I'm with my sporty friends 'cos they're like "LETS GO RUN A MILE FOR FUN" (not really) and I'm like.. I cannn't lol.

But yeah, I guess health/confidence are the most important ones with clothes + appearance close behind.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_(yes I actually know trainers who are more than a few pounds overweight...)_

 
That really made me laugh because it reminded me of my P.E. teacher at school. Quite honestly, I used to try ANYTHING to get out of P.E. lol. Not because of the exercise but because of the way you have to compete, and seriously, I am THE slowest runner ever. Anyway, this one P.E. teacher used to be really nasty about it & I just generally hated him yet he never did any of the exercises himself and he moaned at anyone who wouldn't do it lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm vain. I admit it.
But, also, I want to set a good example for my daughter, whom I would rather have see me working out and eating healthily than pulling a daily scarf-n-barf. 
I like wearing pretty clothes, I like looking good. I like having people tell my husband he's a lucky man. I like reading the news and seeing that I'm not contributing to the obesity of my country. 
I like being able to play with my kids without getting rundown. 

I REALLY like not looking like the old Star Jones. That pleases me.


----------



## Tyester (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_There are a lot of reasons that motivate me to go to the gym and stay active... namely:

1. Let's face it, we're all vain in some way. I enjoy looking good, hands down.

2. I feel better. When I don't go, my back hurts, I don't sleep as well, I just generally don't have as much energy.

3. It would be kinda hypocritical (IMO) for me to be in the field of fitness and be out of shape myself. Not that I am trying to offend anyone, but I think it's tacky when you are a personal trainer and you're out of shape (yes I actually know trainers who are more than a few pounds overweight...)

4. I enjoy the challenge. Whenever I run further, lift more or do more reps, it's like a mini-accomplishment each day. These help boost my self-esteem, relieve some stress and it makes me feel great!

5. Last but not least, fitness is my hobby and my passion. I have been in sport since the age of 3. Life is just much more fun when you are active 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never met you, but we seem to see eye to eye on plenty. 

As for #3 I'm not in the field of fitness at all, but sometimes at work it's considered a "workout". Myself and maybe a handful of others seem to be the only ones that experient with more lifting that's not work related.

And for #5, it's a passion and hobby, but I've only been in the game for a short while.


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 11, 2006)

I workout because I want to be able to feel comfortable in my clothes without feeling self-conscious....if I have to do crunches and do squats 3x a week in order to feel comfortable in my bathing suit, then so be it.

I also work out because now that I'm done with college, I work full-time and I noticed that during the first few months I was gaining lots of weight from just sitting behind a desk...plus, i didn't want to end up looking like the rest of the older women in the office..i figure that I have to work out to stay in shape and to maintain a healthy lifestyle. 

plus, I find myself to be more happy after a good workout - it relieves a lot of stress.


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 12, 2006)

if I didn't workout, I'd be really heavy and thick.  

I could diet all I want, if I want a good body, I have to do cardio and strenght training.   I wish I had time in my life to do yoga too.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 13, 2006)

This may seem really weird but I *LOVE* it when I wake up the next morning and my abs hurt, or I can't lift my arms above my head because the muscles are dead tired. I like it, I do, I get a kick out if it.

But the main reason I do it...well I would be lying if I said I didn't like looking nice but I care about being healthy, I don't give a damn if I'm a little pudgy, as long as I'm healthy I'm fine with that. In fact when I was skinny I still wasn't rail thin, its simply not in my genetics.

And I agree with Vicky88...I'm a fashion whore (excuse the language), but its true! I am! I gotta look good in my expensive jeans and stiletto's damnnit! Haha.

Plus I like the challenge, I like pushing myself. For example...this is kinda out dated by my Freshmen year of HS I was super out of shape I mean I ran a mile in like...10...11...sometimes 12 mintues (I know laugh...I blame 17 years of mexican food and second hand smoke). I joined the paddling team my 10th grade year and let me tell you...I don't think I have EVER been worked so hard, its a damn hard sport and its one of those sports that is only hard if your doing it right, if you think its easy then you aren't doing it right. Anyways, I did that for one season then my 11th grade year I signed up for another season and started conditioning, first day we had to run a mile. Now I hadn't ran anything since March of the last school year...so I wasn't looking forward to running four laps around the track in the hot sun, but I did it, and I wasn't the last, and I actually made a good time. Ok yeah...so end story.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ToxicAllure* 
_This may seem really weird but I *LOVE* it when I wake up the next morning and my abs hurt, or I can't lift my arms above my head because the muscles are dead tired. I like it, I do, I get a kick out if it._

 
So glad someone else shares in my sadistic love of muscle pain!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_So glad someone else shares in my sadistic love of muscle pain!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, actually, because I have been exercising more lately (actual workouts and even just walking faster when I'm out shopping etc.) my muscles are aching but I love it. It's like when I wake up in the morning "Woohoo, I can't move!". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

And that's coming from ME, Miss Anti-Exercise 2005!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 14, 2006)

I do it for health mostly... because I would rather live a longer life. Then again, it's because I feel like everytime I go to the store all the smaller sizes are on sale and none for me.. arrr!


----------



## ette (Jul 14, 2006)

Because I hate looking in the mirror lol.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 14, 2006)

I didn't start working out for health reasons at all. During my pregnancy I pigged out and went from a size 0 (sometimes wore kids pants) to a 15...yikes. I wanted to be skinny again so I worked my ass off. 
It felt awesome being able to play with my daughter for long periods of time, once I started losing weight and got back to a 1, sometimes 3. I was no longer huffing and puffing while doing any type of physical activities.

I should really start working out again, I noticed that I'm not as strong anymore and just feel yucky, as I haven't gone in about 5 months. Although I'm back to my old self and can eat 2000 more calories a day than I should without gaining a pound, its gross.

Also, this is how my addition to MAC started. I was looking good and started rewarding myself for all the hard work.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 14, 2006)

Confidence.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jul 14, 2006)

When I try to lose a few pounds or whatever I honestly do it to turn my guy on. mwa ha ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah and becaue i cant stand love handles. canttt stand ittttt at all.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

I've  gotta say it again...vanity.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 15, 2006)

Uhhhh b/c i constantly feel fat and flabby all the time.  Ppl tell me that im small/skinny/tiny the ocasional "u look crack headish small"  all the time.  I just dont see it for myself.  Thats why i do it


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 19, 2006)

Becuz I hate 'FAT KELS'.
Becuz I want to feel pretty.
Becuz I want to live.
Becuz I want to wear a smaller bra.
Becuz I want to see what others see.
Becuz I hate huffing and puffing after two flights of stairs.
Becuz my SO is worried about my health.
Becuz Im worried about my health.
Becuz Im worth it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

awesome reasons.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 25, 2006)

-Because malls become so much more intimidating when I'm out of shape
-I feel my best when I work out
-I know that what I'm doing will benefit me in the long run
-It gives me something to do
-Because I like to push myself and test my limits
-Its one of the only things I have control over when it comes to my body
-Being out of shape brings me down, I don't feel worthy
-I'm scared to end up like those people whose weight gets so out of control that they're confined to their bed for the rest of their life.
And...
-Because its fun!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Aug 17, 2006)

because i've been working out for a lot of my life, and when i don't...i feel like crap.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

well... i never really worked out or anything... but i eat my greens and my grains and my fruits and i drink my milk and my water like theres no tomorrow... i was raised eating healthy and think that it just promotes all around well being. my family's health benefits from it, too... so that makes me happy


----------



## choseck (Aug 19, 2006)

I do it to be healthy.  Since the first of the year I've lost over 50lbs and I keep going to the Y because I know if I skip one day, I'll skip two.  No, I don't go 7 days a week - but you get the idea.  I've received so many compliments, I'm buying and fitting into clothes I never thought I would - I simply feel better.

It keeps me going, and I love it!:hump:


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_What makes you want to lose the extra weight? Or tighten the abs? What makes you pound the pavement and lift the weights and sweat and grunt and heave?_

 
Haha honestly, I want to be super sexy for my boyfriend.  He is 5'10" and 140lbs....also known as super stick thin.  I figure if he can keep himself looking nice for me, then I want to do the same.  While he's never said anything about it to me, I still want to keep myself looking good because, come on, what guy doesn't want to be with a hot chick?

=)


----------

